# WARNING - T.. Cartridges in SA



## Hooked (15/1/20)

This was posted today by the Admin of a reliable vaping group on FB. I don't usually cross-post but this is important enough to do so this time. I'm also aware that we don't discuss these products on the forum, but once again, this is important.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 10 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel (16/1/20)

This was only a matter of time before these illicit catridges made it to SA ..... 

Not good ....not good at all....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru (16/1/20)

Thanks for sharing @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

Thanks for sharing this @Hooked

You doing a good thing to alert people about this

Vaping in SA does not need a saga like what happened in the US.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

